# Team1 magnet zapper question???w/in



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

I see that the team 1 magnet zapper has you place a steel cylinder in the can before zapping the magnets...What is the signifigance of the steel slug?? just curious..


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

It isolates the two magnets from each other so they actually get zapped(this is a not so techincal way of describing)....if you don't put the slug in there, the zapping process doesn't work very well....

Later EddieO


----------

